# 12 volt lighting system question



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to know what would be the most simple low price system

that would work, and be easy to buy or put together. I consider myself

mechanically challenged. I realize that you have to customize the light

system for each boat. If all goes well, and I can find a skiff in my budget

I want to start off with something that doesn't require a generator. Thanks:bowdown


----------



## sneakyr (Aug 1, 2008)

I probably gigged 15yrs or more with no more than clip on lights,they might have a name not sure, its a type of work light,try to find some with 8 to10 in shades they clip on soyou will needsome type of mount for them probably couple of 1 x4.Now its just me but i like my lights 2 to 3 feet above water,you need at least 2 of these lights with 12v 100 watt bulbs [cost about 4.00 ea.take at least 2 extra bulbs.Invest your money in a good 29 group deep cycle battery. always recharge at slow rate 2 amps or less.A little extra, 10 ft dowel rod whittled down to fit b&m spear 8 pk gig head.Find gig heads somewhere on internet.Very common in S,C.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

With a lot of people on here switching over to the generator set up you can probably buy some ones old 12volt lights pretty cheap right now.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll sell my Starfires for $60. You can't build what I have for that.



That is just the lights NOT the platform.



They are fused and have 2pin flat plugs installed so the polarity doesn't get screwed up at night in the dark.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I know what you are going through. I grew up wadeing for them on P'cola Bch at night with a car battery and the inner tube set up. However, now that I have tried a few different types of lights, I have a little advice. The Starfire's are great "white" light, but I have also had one break during a trip due to the glass being so thin and no shield to protect it. I had another on board though. I have also purchased (3) of the Sea Striker clamp on flounder lights and I always go back to them becuse I can rely on them and they won't break. They are a little troublesome when deploying them when on the water, but I have to admit that they work well being underwater in murky waters. I have gotten some really good advice from these guys on here and I think personally it depends on your rig, how much cash you have, and you need to match the lights to what type of water you are going to be in the most often. I am switching over to Halogens myself and I regret now that I didn't go sooner and see how these guy's set ups actually work before I put a chunk of money into lights that I now wish I could sell. I haven't posted mine on here for sale, but I have (3) Sea Strikers that were bought new in March, each cost $49.99, and I wish someone would make an offer for them so I can finish my generator set up. I would be willing to take $30 each if anyone is interested. I have used them maybe,6 times and maybe 2 -3 hours a trip. I can take some pics of them if anyone is interested, they are like new, I keep them out of the weather.

If you meet a few of these guys and have a chance to go see their rig in action, you will be surprised in the difference in the lighting. A lot of the guys are migrating to the High Pressure Sodiums right now and I am thinking someone may have a rig that you like that they are selling and that would hook you up and you will know what you are getting as far as the light output and color of the light. I have noticed that with my Sea Striker lights being underwater, more Redfish, Speckled Trout, Mullet and many other fish seem to follow the light more than when I was onboard a buddy's boat with above water Halogens. JMO.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago one night I just had to turn my Starfires off and make 2 moves.



The bait fish were so thick and attracted to the lights that I couldn't see the bottom in 2 1/2ft depth.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The Starfire's I have were not set up with any kind of shield around them and that probablly didn't make things any better. Here is an old pic of earlier this year when I was still trying to figure out how to get some lights on our rig. The pvc that is vertical, was kept at whatever height it needed to be buy the black wood clamp and it works great, very easy to raise and lower when the depth changed. I like the rig you have with the Starfire's having the shiled on them. Its got to be better than what we were using. I still have (4) Starfire's, (1) still in the package and the other ones I just haven't used because of having too many lights off the batteries. I like the Starfire's, just never could figure out the ideal mount set up for them. I have a rolled edge all the way around the Bow, and it was pretty hard to figure out. I have aluminum now as a flat mount for my lights. Nice set up in the pics! That looks to be they way to go when using them. Those things do attract a ton of bait when out on the water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess adding the pic would be nice. Oooops!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some ideas for you, but it will take some fabrication.



I'm suprised that the spring clamps are holding as well as you say they are.



The angle of my old lights went thru some experimenting to get them just right. The way mine were mounted, also allows them to be protected better when trailering.



You have lot's of room for improvement in ease of use and protecting the bulbs as well as getting more light in the water.



Mine were sold yesterday.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

This is how my Sea Striker lights look when mounted. Once in the water, they are out of the way.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cheap Home Made Model ( At least 10 12yrs old)


----------

